# Visiting Liverpool



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Looking for somewhere to go in February and, as we have friends to visit in North Wales, Liverpool looks a good place to go on to afterwards.

I've found a CL at Bebington on The Wirral which would be fairly close but just wondered about the best way to actually get into Liverpool from there. We'll have the toad with us so driving in would be an option (not sure what parking is like though). Looking at google earth I can see there is a train line fairly close by but can't tell if any of the stations have parking facilities.

Any suggestions from someone with local knowledge would be much appreciated.


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

there is an excellent bus and underground system across Merseyside.
If your staying on a cl in Bebington I'd suggest getting the train from Bebington station (limited parking at the station - but available in the Port Sunlite village opposite) thro to Liverpool Lime street and then you are fairly central for exploring Liverpool. (If you've a bus pass don't forget to use it after 9.30)
Parking in Liverpool is available but expensive!


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

You could also drive to Birkenhead and either get the train or ferry from there. There is quite a bit of parking near by. The Ferry terminus is quite nice with the U boat museum adjoining it.


----------



## tessajoe (Sep 23, 2008)

i would either stay at the cs or the pleasurland in southport,
travel into liverpool by train or bus{day ticket about 5.90}
that way you have lord st shopping arcades,the pier,the beach,etc.
hers a list of whats in in liverpool in febuary.

http://www.visitliverpool.com/whats...lts?sr=1&rd=on&stay=2014-02-01&end=2014-02-28

hope you enjoy this wonderful city.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

We've stayed at Waterside Lodge CS near the pier in Southport. We walked for about 15 - 20 minutes to the station and went to Liverpool by train.

Chris


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Parking can be expensive in Liverpool, when we go over in the car (on frequent occasions) we always park in the car park in Kings Dock Street - £3 for all day, its a big car park & would be enough room for a motorhome - but debatable whether I'd leave mine there . . . Better to take the car & park here, its open till around 8pm.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Now you have had the practical answers I can post what I thought:-

'Don't go there it might be a shock' but then I saw you are from South Wales, so maybe not much of a shock :lol: :lol: 

Anyway, if you go take a translator with you :lol: :lol: 

Geoff


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

nicholsong said:


> Now you have had the practical answers I can post what I thought:-
> 'Don't go there it might be a shock' but then I saw you are from South Wales, so maybe not much of a shock :lol: :lol:
> Anyway, if you go take a translator with you :lol: :lol:
> Geoff


Why ? . . . Scouse accent is preferable to one or two others i could mention !
. . . Yep, Liverpool is a wonderful city so you would have a shock !


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

Couple of years ago I had to renew my Passport at the Liverpool Passport Office.
We overnighted at Otterspool park (this directly opposite Bebbington, on the L,Pool side of he river. drove in to the city in the early morning to do the business.
The park is still there, big promenade, lots ofParking, a pub (the Otters Pool).
Would be an easy bus ride
Or a good walk to the city from there.
Garcia


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

vicdicdoc said:


> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> > Now you have had the practical answers I can post what I thought:-
> ...


Vic

I have had a 'shock' or two in Liverpool - enough thanks 

Geoff


----------



## tessajoe (Sep 23, 2008)

liverpool will always be a no no for certain people,and yes its not completey without problems,
we had a meet at southport and travelled into liverpool,even went on the duck.we are running another this year to visit the WW1 and THE GIANTS in july.

http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/news/liverpool-news/liverpool-named-number-3-top-6475968


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Are you going to Grange Farm at Little Storeton?

I'd recommend public transport to go into Liverpool although the costs can rise if there are a few of you. I think there is a bus service from Storeton Village to Birkenhead where you can catch a train under the River Mersey. An hour's walk across the fields form Grange Farm will put you on a main bus route into Liverpool on the A552 - buses every 10 minutes or so. Bebington Station is about 40 minutes walk with a good Merseyrail service into the city. It's a much easier drive to the station!

http://www.merseytravel.gov.uk/Pages/Welcome.aspx

If you drive into Liverpool from the Wirral, you'll have to go through one of the tunnels and pay the toll or go the very long way around through Runcorn - the bridge is impressive. Liverpool is not an easy place to navigate but in a car, you should find a space. It won't be cheap. The Wirral park and ride stations, including Bebington, are set out here:

http://www.wirral.gov.uk/my-services/transport-and-streets/parking/park-and-ride

Tunnel fees are here:

http://www.merseytunnels.co.uk/nossl/html/fees.php

Liverpool is a great place to go. The Albert Docks, the shopping centre where people go 'WAG spotting', the riverside, museums and galleries, theatres, and the occasional ocean liner or Royal Navy ship.

The Wirral is scenic depending on the weather - it's taken a battering on the coast this last month or so. Plenty of good walking. Liverpool has a great river, the Wirral shares the Mersey and also has the River Dee with views across to Wales so its twice as good. If you want a stunning view of the Liverpool waterfront, go to Birkenhead [Woodside Ferry Terminal].

http://www.visitwirral.com/

There are also two full CC sites that are convenient for you south of the river. One is by the Wirral Coastal Path - great walk and the other, Chester Fairoaks, just outside Ellesmere Port within walking distance of a large retail park with a cinema. Ellesmere Port also has a vastly underrated Inland Waterways museum. One site is relaxing, the other busy

Liverpool is not the crime ridden den of inequity people make it out to be - and I'm saying that as someone from the east side of Manchester - and the Wirral has a lower than national average crime rate. Be sensible and you'll have a great time.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

tessajoe said:


> liverpool will always be a no no for certain people,and yes its not completey without problems,
> we had a meet at southport and travelled into liverpool,even went on the duck.we are running another this year to visit the WW1 and THE GIANTS in july.
> 
> http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/news/liverpool-news/liverpool-named-number-3-top-6475968


I had to smile when I saw the photo in the link - just below the link to the cultural things to do and the caption what to do in Liverpool - was the photo of ........wait for it ......A cinema!

(Yes I saw there is also a gallery inside)

Geoff


----------



## tessajoe (Sep 23, 2008)

glad it made you smile.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

We go up to Liverpool on a regular basis as we both have family there, yes there are “seedy” areas like any large city but there is also a lot of culture to balance it. Anyone interested in fine art should check out the Walker Gallery and across the water the Lady Lever Gallery which probably has the greatest collection of Pre Raphaelite paintings in the world. 
Don’t judge Liverpool by prejudice but by what you find with a unbiased view. :wink:


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Why not consider Chester well worth a visit, overnight by the river on the Roodee for £1:50, and catch a train to the Pool. Parking will be cheaper too.

You will have to drive past anyway.

Dick


----------

